# woodland beach smyrna de croakers n stripers



## russellpoore810 (Mar 16, 2015)

Fisher there today. Cooler was busting with croakers. Total28 all a foot or bigger. Caught on bloods.Watched a Guy catch at least 15 stripers he was only one catching them and his bait was Peeler crabs. They were all short but none was under 18" . Hope you all have a great holiday


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Nice! I'm guessing you got the croaker on bloodworms.


----------



## russellpoore810 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes blood worms


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

What size hook were you using 1/0 ?


----------



## russellpoore810 (Mar 16, 2015)

Was using a size 6 long shank


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Were you fishing from the pier?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> were you fishing from the pier?


Sweet!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Went today and kept 16 up to 13 inches.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Went today and kept 16 up to 13 inches.


----------



## russellpoore810 (Mar 16, 2015)

Its a awesome pier. Horsehead flies and gnats are vicious. They seem to feed on the bug spray. With a proper wind its bearable . Live close so its my spot


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Yes it's a great pier some of the people aren't so great especially the slugs that leave their trash on the pile. The guy that used to take care of the pier is obviously gone so for the love god take your trash with you!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mark is the pier open 24/7?


----------



## russellpoore810 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes 24/7 lighted atnight


----------



## russellpoore810 (Mar 16, 2015)

On low tide your fishing in less then five feet of water at piers end high tide about ten. There is also beach to surf from. You go right out of parking lot there are feeder streams .on low to mid tide there easy to cross knee to hip high. . There are three of them to cross and you will see a old ship wreck . Very few people know its there. Each of the streams have decent channels where the fish hang out on outgoing tides


----------



## Jchizzau (9 mo ago)

russellpoore810 said:


> Its a awesome pier. Horsehead flies and gnats are vicious. They seem to feed on the bug spray. With a proper wind its bearable . Live close so its my spot


I was fishing woodland beach April 20 2022 between 8:00pm-11pm about 10pm a guy next to me hooked up with a schoolie about maybe between 16-20 inches asked me for a ruler I didn’t have one I asked him if he was keeping it cause he threw the short striper in cooler he gave me some bs lie but can definitely tell it was not of size regulation it fired me up inside he decided to pack up and leave with the short striper I get furious when it comes to ppl like that guy I don’t called them fishermen or give them any respect as an angler cause theirs Regs set in place for a reason for every short fish there’s 10 more that can be alive and growing, reproducing


----------



## Jchizzau (9 mo ago)

russellpoore810 said:


> On low tide your fishing in less then five feet of water at piers end high tide about ten. There is also beach to surf from. You go right out of parking lot there are feeder streams .on low to mid tide there easy to cross knee to hip high. . There are three of them to cross and you will see a old ship wreck . Very few people know its there. Each of the streams have decent channels where the fish hang out on outgoing tides


Thx russell I heard something like that at woodland beach just don’t have waders I heard that there is a big bank or hole is back there where the big stripers are at I would like to go fishing with you out there one day my name is Jon


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Watch for the high tide when fishing there! Sometimes you can not even get to the pier as the road in gets flooded very easily on high tides...


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)




----------

